# Help Needed ~ Stabbing Breast Pain..



## Spookygirl (Sep 14, 2002)

I know this is going to get moved, but hopefully I can get an answer or two first.

I am 34 weeks pregnant, and today have been experiencing the most awful stabbing pain in my right breast. Like someone is stabbing me with a pin, deep in the middle area of the breast. It is enough to take my breath away, and make me cry. I was even joking that I thought someone must have a voodoo doll, and really, really hate my right breast... I have tried warm booby tubes, cold booby tubes, and a warm shower.

I have searched MDC, and everything I find is renaulds (which I am pretty sure I don't have) and mastitis, which I am pretty sure I don't have as well, as my DD weaned like 5 months ago.

Any other suggestions on how I can treat this? I am so exhausted, and am not looking forward to staying awake all night with this.


----------



## coopnwhitsmommy (Jan 13, 2005)

Try removing your bra and any other restrictive clothing.


----------



## ombra*luna (May 1, 2003)

Sorry - I can't think of anything it could be - I hope you get relief soon.


----------



## Spookygirl (Sep 14, 2002)

I can do that







But now my formerly weaned toddler is trying to convince me that there is still milk in my boobies, and can she PLEASE, PLEASE have some


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Are your boobs growing A LOT? The extra tissue/weight could be pressing on a nerve.

Any symptoms of mastitis? (swelling, redness, fever, discharge, etc)?

Kelly


----------



## Spookygirl (Sep 14, 2002)

No growth, I would almost say they are a bit smaller then they were at the beginning of my pregnancy









No signs of mastitus, no lumps, fever, discharge


----------



## Saundra (Jul 13, 2002)

Is this your first pregnancy? The reason I ask is because I experienced stabbing pains in my breast when I began breastfeeding my first child. The pains didn't occur during my pregnancy, but then, I was blessed to never have any problems with leaking--never needed nursing pads. However, everytime my baby would nurse, the pain would shoot through my breast like a knife. It did get better after a month or two. I attributed the pain to the expanding milk ducts and overall stretching of the breast tissue. That's just my personal theory. I never had any pains at all with my second child.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I had that too, to the point of tears. I think it is related to heartburn, even though I know its intense, I used to take my bra off too when that would happen. At first I thought it was even a muscle thing because it would radiate to my back, I used to keep warm compresses there, but it would only really go away when the gas problem was relieved







Try some mylanta or papaya tablets.


----------



## Spookygirl (Sep 14, 2002)

Nope, not my first pregnancy, I have two kidlets already..

Heartburn? I have a serious heartburn problems, keeps me awake almost every night. I will see if taking some heartburn medicine helps, thanks!!


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spookygirl*
I will see if taking some heartburn medicine helps, thanks!!


What about trying fresh papaya and honey?

(hey! how come I'm not a granola monitor or whatever?!?!)


----------



## Spookygirl (Sep 14, 2002)

Maybe tomorrow, tonight I am stuck in the house, and papaya is not something I usually stock







Mango yes, papaya no, LOL!

I do admit, when it comes to pain, I am not as crunchy as I could be


----------



## charmarty (Jan 27, 2002)

probably gas. you may need to get your gallblader checked too. you could have gull stones as well. try to pass the gas as much as you can. relax yourself and walk alot.

this happened to me while i was preg with my girls. i had my gallbladder out when thye were 6 mo. painful.

hope it goes soon! and you feel real better fast!!

good to see ya! and congrats mama!!!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I had the same thing and so did another mama on MDC about a month ago. I thought I was dying of a heart attack or something. Turns out I pulled a muscle deep in my chest from lifting my toddler the wrong way. It took a good 3 weeks to heal even after I stopped lifting her. The doctor's other guess was pleurasy (sp?), an inflammation of the lining around the lungs. It's not serious but it hurts. Have you been sick with a cold recently? If so it could be pleurasy. I hope you find out what it is soon!


----------



## mojomom (Mar 5, 2003)

My friend had this recently. She went and got tests done and everything. We all even had a brief scare there.

She went to her chiro and it turned out she had a bad pinched nerve in her back. It was shooting thru to her breast.

Just a thought


----------



## ernestholmes (Jul 24, 2005)

2 little cents

milk ducts have lives of their own - I would bet it's a milk duct thing. something in there clogged, coming lose, forming, who knows.

The nerve thing is a good guess too though.


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

Once I had a rib "out" and it was poking me in my lung and it felt like a deep stabbing pain like that. It hurt to breathe though too. I went to the ER and they did nothing except give me crappy pain pills so I went to the chiro the next day and he said "oh, you have a rib out and its poking your lung" and fixed me in like 3 minutes. LOL Can you try a chiro?

I was also thinking maybe it could be a plugged duct? Does massaging it in the warm shower water help?


----------



## Spookygirl (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks for all the advise ladies!

This pain is very specifically in my breast behind my nipple, not in my chest, lung, ribs or anywhere else. Sorry if I was unclear about that part









I am tending to think milk ducts, pregnancy related, milk production, kinda stuff.

Lucky for me, it let up and I was able to sleep last night!


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

Glad you are feeling better!


----------

